# Can Am Maverick Sport plow options?



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

The usual suspects seem pretty light and flimsy; factory, click and go, etc. I'd like to go with one that the truck manufacturers make, but none seem available for mine. I realize it's more of a sport machine. I do see that the Meyers uses a front hitch, so in theory as long as I put one on it should work right? Any other models I should look at? I'll like power angle and prefer not to use the winch to raise and lower.


----------

